# Whole Buncha Craft Tutorial Links



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

Why oh why didn't I see these before Christmas? Oh, that's right--I was too busy rushing around with the preparations!

Anyway, there's a whole mess of crafting links in this one handy spot: http://crafttutorials.wordpress.com/

I'm actually in the mood to make Christmas (2008) stuff now that the pressure's off, and this is a great site for ideas.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Bink said:


> I'm actually in the mood to make Christmas (2008) stuff now that the pressure's off, and this is a great site for ideas.


:rotfl:
me too! I was doing Christmas stuff in July...getting all excited. At November, I was like "NO!! not another Christmas project!"

and now...I'm seeing all those great crafty leftovers on the store shelves...the papermache reindeer, the little decorations that would be GREAT on a wreath...christmas type yarn that would be a great sweater....


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Thank you for these links. I looked at the shoulder purse tutorial and it has given my imagination great leverage !!!! 
Sapphira


----------

